# come installare webcam Microsoft VX-3000 con gentoo 2007.0

## hypnopotam

ciao a tutti,

proprio non riesco a venirne fuori e installare la webcam

sono in possesso di una Microsoft VX-3000

sono a conoscenza del driver necessario    gspcav1

qualcuno puo' e vuole aiutarmi ,ho bisogno tutorial!

le guide trovate in rete non mi aiutano abbastanza

grazie

----------

## hypnopotam

PS - molto ben graditi link utili

----------

## Onip

Non sono un espertone, ma secondo me devi iniziare configurando per bene il supporto a Video4Linux nel kernel e poi proseguire emergendo

media-video/gspcav1

Byez

ps il secondo (  :Evil or Very Mad:  )link nella ricerca di google mi ha dato questo risultato...

----------

## hypnopotam

non ne vengo fuori , non trovo guide che spieghino i passi principali per installare una webcam

non avendolo proprio mai fatto mi trovo in alto mare

esite qualche documentazione? chi mi aiuta please??

----------

## Onip

ma le leggi le risposte che ti danno?

----------

